# Catfish tournaments weekly at Madison lake state park



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Every Saturday night pappys Anglers parlor holds a channel catfish only tourney 5pm to 12am. Fish by boat or bank (mad lake is trolling motor only) 10 bucks to enter with the option of getting in the big cat pot for just 5 bucks more!! Registration and weight ins are at pappys at the corner of Payne Thompson and spring valley roads. Pappys also serves the best chicken wings around for anyone enter the tourney. Wings being served at 4pm. Pappys is also a bait shop so if you need bait, he's got it! Hope to see a good turn out this Saturday evening!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey BBO, thanks for the info, a few questions, if I bring a bigger boat with a HP motor am I allowed to have it ( not in use) on the boat? and if I have a 2nd person in the boat, are they also part of the team or are they seperate from me so ill need 2 livewells? lastly what kind of turnout has there been so far?? I need to know if placing would at least cover my gas, LOL

Thanks 
Salmonid


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Ok 1st yes just as long as its not running. 2nd yes u may fish as a team or Individual. 3rd its been off and on cause of the weather. 2 weeks ago we had 15 in. That's why I'm on here trying to reach out to other fishermen to make it a better turn out. It's 100% pay back for 1st (2nd and 3rd if there's enough ppl). Few years ago there was a club that had tourneys here and brought 70 to a 600 acre lake! That pay was 1k due to there prices being higher. Thats what we're trying to get it back to. The club disbanded and the tourneys haven't been the same since. If you would like an update on the tourneys find Pappys anglers parlor on Facebook and add as a friend 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thaks BBO, I think me and partner may try to make one of these to check it out, this Sat were at St marys and the next Sat were at Lake Loramie for tournaments so it will be at least the 26th before we get up there. I assume your talking about the Deer Creek catfish club, i used to fish a bunch of there tourneys too, Bummer they disbanded. Our local guys in the dayton area have been tossing around the idea of doing a lake series to include CJ Brown, Indian, Cowan and maybe Acton lakes. 

What is the size and fish # and what kind of weights have been winning? 

Thanks 
Salmonid


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

The DCCA is still running. It was the buckeye catfish anglers. Weights have varied from the amount of ppl in it. Biggest this year is a 9.5 pounder. Opening tourney two 16 year old boys limited out but didn't keep there fish alive( they also cheated by being caught going to a farm pond). 6 fish limit must be 12 inches or to weight it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

